
How Twitter Users Can Generate Better Ideas - doener
http://sloanreview.mit.edu/article/how-twitter-users-can-generate-better-ideas/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=featmay15
======
ahstilde
Do you have a non-paywalled version?

